# 1/8" hardware cloth-Where?



## allrawpaul (Jun 7, 2004)

I am planning to build some screened bottom boards, but the hardware stores around here dont seem to carry the 1/8" screen. Where did you get yours? Thanks, Paul.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Fine area you are in, been there, gorgeous!

Go to any major hardware store. If they do not
have it, they can order it. You can get it
online, but the shipping will kill you.


----------



## NW IN Beekeeper (Jun 29, 2005)

Most hardware stores carry a line of hardware cloth by a particular company. I found it easiest to find that company (look at the tags on the other sizes in the aisle) and look the the company up on the internet (hopefully they have a website). 

Then get a their product ID for 1/8" (sometimes called 8 mesh). Call them, tell you interested in buying it through [homedepot as an example] and they can give you a "sku" or reference number for special ordering that product at that store. 

Be warned you may have to buy 25, 50, or 100'. Sometimes different lengths have different "sku" or product numbers so be sure to ask accordingly. 

Others have commented that ordering locally often results in you receiving a "less" damaged in shipping product. So you may consider paying a little more for a little more than you might need now, knowing that you are getting a better product for your dollar. 

JEFF


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

I went to the local True Value Hardware and ordered a 100' roll.

I don't remember the price, but it was like 75% cheaper by the roll than to buy it by the foot.


----------



## ChickenWing (Dec 6, 2006)

I got mine from the local Ace Hardware. They did not stock rolls of it on the shelf. They kept it behind the counter and sold it by the foot, cut to order, in 3 different widths. I couldn't find it at the big places like Lowes and HD. Go to an old fashion hardware store, and ask for it.


----------



## betrbekepn (Aug 7, 2006)

Simpsons Bee Supply sells high quality stainless steel\galvanized #8 mesh by the foot or by the roll.

[ December 18, 2006, 02:21 AM: Message edited by: betrbekepn ]


----------



## Kelbee (Jan 3, 2006)

I ordered mine online...just did a Google search for a list of online suppliers. Yes, I paid shipping but it wasn't that much and it was offset by getting a lower price than the local merchant could give me. Not to mention the gas and time I saved (22 miles round trip to the hardware store) and hassles described above with special ordering it.
But I just needed a single roll for a handful of hives. It would be different with a larger order.


----------



## Kelbee (Jan 3, 2006)

[ December 18, 2006, 10:56 AM: Message edited by: Kelbee ]


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

Like ChickenWing said, the old style hardware store often stock it and the big-box stores generally don't. Though it depends on the franchise owner whether they stock it. The hardware stores often have it in a back room or behind a counter etc.


----------



## snoopybee (Dec 21, 2005)

got mine on-line here

http://www.doityourself.com/invt/hardwarecloth.htm

as i recall the cost (with sipping wasn't that much more than a local store (which didn't have it and wouldn't order less than 100 ft. ) no sales tax helps reduce effective cost.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I looked all over Fort Worth, and ended up finding it in an old (100+ yr old) hardware store here where I live. They had stuff in there that had probably been on the shelves for fifty years.


----------



## allrawpaul (Jun 7, 2004)

wow! Thanks for the great suggestions! everyone. I will call some of the smaller stores in the area then, if they dont have it, probably get the sku as Jeff suggested and order through Home depot.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You can get it online. You can find it at good hardware stores or order it at good hardware stores. I bought a full roll at Ace Hardware.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Any Ace can order it, but I will tell you, it is very soft wire. I can cut it with scissors or a utility knife. You can get better wire from McMaster Carr or one of the bee suppliers, and probably cheaper.


----------



## hrogers (Dec 16, 2000)

Howdy Paul --

Betterbee can supply it in 10' length.
UPS not too bad. If you have beetles in your area, you might consider the 1/6". Adult female beetles can not get through the 1/8"

Doc


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

hrogers,

please expand on your SHB thoughts
why would you want the beetles to get through the screen?
I'm just beginning to see them and I'm curious about peoples thoughts

Dave


----------



## NW IN Beekeeper (Jun 29, 2005)

I think the idea is that you want the screens to be large enough for bees to be able to chase them through the screen. 

However it might be a game of tag, chase them through, go onto other business and the beetles sneek back up. I'd kind of like to leave them no escape out and trap them in hive dead so that they can not continue to lay eggs (gotta break that life cycle somewhere (or everywhere)). 

I guess if they want in they'll find a way in. I'd just like to make as hard as possible.

-JEFF


----------



## MGaddy (Apr 1, 2006)

Find your local True Value and ask for stock #

538777 36" x 100', 1/8" Mesh, Galvanized Hardware Cloth, 27 Gauge probably $110-$120 or

538785 24" x 100', 1/8" Mesh, Galvanized Hardware Cloth, 27 Gauge $90-$100

Most smaller hardware stores will be happy to order it for you, it's always good to have it sold before you even get it, at least thats the way I see it. But then I've had a couple cases of special order air filters sitting behind the counter for way to long. Maybe I'll start requiring a deposit. 

Mark


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Tractor Supply Co.
1oo ft roll $80.ish
Welded galvanized steel hardware cloth, not the aluminum 'dog wire' window screen that Ross bought at Ace.

[ December 19, 2006, 12:11 AM: Message edited by: BULLSEYE BILL ]


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

My Tractor Supply does not carry 1/8".

Ace is not window screen. It is 1/8" gal hardware cloth, just very soft wire, not welded.
http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1290446&cp=&origkw=hardware+cloth&kw=hardware+cloth&parentPage=search&searchId=19942467942 
1/8" x 1/8" mesh
27 ga. steel
Woven
Galvanized after weaving
50'
1 Pack

[ December 19, 2006, 08:52 AM: Message edited by: Ross ]


----------



## kensfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I work for the largest distributor of wire/wire mesh.. my boss said we could take bee-keepers orders. 

http://www.gerarddaniel.com 

Gerard Daniel WorldWide
1-800-232-3332 

Tell the operator you like to speak to a sales person. Galvanized.. Stainless Steel.. Epoxy Coated.. Nylon

We also do "added value" - cut to piece size, flattening, cleaning, bonded edge


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>My Tractor Supply does not carry 1/8".


Mine does not either, they ordered it for me. The 36" x 100' roll was about $70 a couple of years ago.

Our Ace only had what they called 'dog wire', that was the aluminum 1/8" screen wire. It worked but is very fragile and not welded.

Sounds like Kens got what we need too.


----------



## allrawpaul (Jun 7, 2004)

True value ordered a 48" x 50' galvanized roll for me at 65$ yesterday. Will let you know about the quallity. Too late Kensfarm, Sorry. No beetles in my hives so far. I dont think they are common here. 50' is more than I need, (that should do 50 bottom boards, and I have only eight hives at the moment) but it comes in handy for a million other uses, so I went for it. Thanks again for all the responses.! Happy Holidays!


----------



## kensfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

"Sounds like Kens got what we need too."

I'm always climbing in the stainless steel recycle dumpsters!







The epoxy coated mesh(black) has a 101 uses too!


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

allrawpaul 
You can also use the cloth to make the hivetop feeder, and the double screen dividers. I think the plans are on the forum. For ideas on how to use screen go to Brushy Mountains web site and do a word search for screen


----------



## hrogers (Dec 16, 2000)

Howdy drobbins --

Beetles tend to drop to the bottom board when the hive is disturbed as when bees chase them or when we invade the hive to do our maneuvers. 1/6" screen lets them go through into a tray of oil or coumophos powder which killss them. Same with beetle larvae.

In fogging with FGMPO I add Thymol, Menthol, and Eucolyptus which causes some beetle drop, but not as much as is needed.

Right now I am trying to find a way of vibrating or jarring the hive to encourage
a drop. Some of you fellows might like to join in the experiment.

Doc


----------



## allrawpaul (Jun 7, 2004)

Good Idea KC, will check out the other uses for the mesh. I also want to make some robber screens and travel screens and big queen cages and...


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

Gee, a lot of replies for hardware cloth here. It must be Winter. 

I got mine at OSH hardware.


----------



## Lady Devana (Oct 5, 2016)

Michael Bush said:


> You can get it online. You can find it at good hardware stores or order it at good hardware stores. I bought a full roll at Ace Hardware.


Silly question but I don't know much about hardware cloth. Is 1/8 inch hardware cloth the same as 8 gauge hardware cloth? I need to order some 8 gauge. Thanks in advance for your answer. Linda


----------



## elmer_fud (Apr 21, 2018)

Why are you reviving a 12 year old thread?

I think 8 gage may be the wire thickness and not the hole spacing, but 8 wire would be really thick. Ask for more information or look at the 8 gage in person to see what it actually is.


----------



## NorthMaine (Oct 27, 2016)

JACKSON WIRE 11063615 Hardware Cloth, 100 Ft Roll L X 24 in W, 1/8 in Mesh, 27 Ga Wire 

From an item description on Amazon showing the specs of a roll. Remember that when talking about wire gauge, the lower the number the thicker the wire (larger the number, thinner wire) and like elmer_fud said, that would be really thick and definitely not the same thing. Were you actually looking at something referencing #8 hardware cloth which is the number of wires per inch? If it was instructions for making something bee related (screened bottom board, mite tray, etc), 1/8 inch mesh or #8 hardware cloth is what you want and you can copy the above line and find it on Amazon in different length and widths depending on your needs (you probably don't need that large a roll). 

For something non-bee related, you might want to go back and clarify with the person giving the instructions.


----------



## Lady Devana (Oct 5, 2016)

Because I wasn't here 12 years ago and I needed an answer and I am not familiar with this website yet.


----------



## Lady Devana (Oct 5, 2016)

Thank you NorthMaine

Your answer was helpful and I appreciate it. Cheers! Linda


----------



## Hillbillybees (Mar 3, 2016)

Amazon


----------



## ericweller (Jan 10, 2013)

I ordered a roll from Home Depot https://www.homedepot.com/p/allFENZ-1-8-in-x-24-in-x-100-ft-Galvanized-Hardware-Cloth-HC241001827/301672191. !00 feet is the only length they sell. I use it all the time so having a roll on hand is very helpful.


----------



## dddillon (Jun 6, 2017)

last year, I called the local Ace hardware, they ordered it and I picked it up a few days later.
easy peasy


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

I order mine in at the Local Mom & Pop old style hardware store.

I tried our local Ace, but they wanted to charge me the by the foot price even if i bought the whole roll.

Here is a base line for price at amazon.com

https://www.amazon.com/JACKSON-11063615-Hardware-Cloth-Wire/dp/B000LF4E7E

Aaron


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

Order it online from McMaster Carr. Part number 9217T43 

You can purchase it by the foot. Pay attention to the price breaks at certain quantities. Six feet of it will cost you less than five feet of it. There is also a price break at 20 ft. If you are buying 15 feet you may as well buy 20ft, you'll get five feet more for just a few cents more.

Its less per foot than the 3x10 roll on Amazon and heavier wire gauge, but you will have to pay shipping. 

The wire diameter is .017, which has 43% more cross section that the 27 gauge wire Amazon product. Every joint is welded.


----------

